# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Buying GW2 Accounts Skype name Adrian.l38

## Abzatzzz

Buying GW2 Accounts
Tired of playing? Sell your account to us. Take a bite of fresh air. No more gaming.
Skype name Adrian.l38

----------

